# With W8 out in '05, is buying one now a bad idea?



## emelR (Dec 29, 2004)

Will it more painful to get serviced? Has it been dropped for some kind of secret problem? Should I squash my new fetish for seeking one out on ebay?? And BTW - that new B6 looks like a friggin japanese grease-mobile from the back.... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: With W8 out in '05, is buying one now a bad idea? (emelR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *emelR* »_Will it more painful to get serviced? Has it been dropped for some kind of secret problem? Should I squash my new fetish for seeking one out on ebay?? And BTW - that new B6 looks like a friggin japanese grease-mobile from the back.... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

No "secret" problems. It was widely known that the W8 would exist for 2002-2004 to the end of the B5 chassis.


----------



## downhillboss (Oct 4, 2003)

*Re: With W8 out in '05, is buying one now a bad idea? (VWGUY4EVER)*

Speaking from experience. Yes they are a pain to work on. Yes they cost more to fix. The reason why is there are so few of them out there they can charge more for the parts than ohh lets say a 1.8t. Even doing an oil change on one is a pain. Did you know that the whole front end of the car is slightly different, the firewall is pushed back about 3/4 or an inch more than a normal passat. Stuff like that and the raw cost of making the w8 are why they cost alot. 
If you have lots of money to spend on a car then by all means get it. If you can't afford to pay for all of its services than DO NOT get it.


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: With W8 out in '05, is buying one now a bad idea? (downhillboss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *downhillboss* »_Speaking from experience. Yes they are a pain to work on. Yes they cost more to fix. The reason why is there are so few of them out there they can charge more for the parts than ohh lets say a 1.8t. Even doing an oil change on one is a pain. Did you know that the whole front end of the car is slightly different, the firewall is pushed back about 3/4 or an inch more than a normal passat. Stuff like that and the raw cost of making the w8 are why they cost alot. 
If you have lots of money to spend on a car then by all means get it. If you can't afford to pay for all of its services than DO NOT get it. 

The "firewall" as you claim is also reinforced as are the sides of the car. My W8, at 700 pounds heavier than my 2001 B5 GLX V6 5speed does not have a creak,squeak or rattle anywhere at nearly 40K on H&R Sport Springs and 18" tires. The oil change is a pain ?? Really ? Doesn't seem any more difficult to me than any other car. The belly pan is a bigger pain in the ass to remove & reinstall than the oil change is to perform. What's so difficult about a W8 oil change ? An additional 2 1/2 minutes to remove the oil filter from the cooler & replace it ?







Does the engine have to be lifted to replace the front O2 sensors ? Yes. Will it have to be lifted to replace the timing chain if it goes at 200K ? Yes. Other than that, what's so difficult about it ? Oh yeah, you have to remove the end caps of the intake manifold to replace spark plugs.. But you have to remove the intakes on a V6 Eclipse,626,Camry, to name a few, to replace plugs as well...


----------



## downhillboss (Oct 4, 2003)

*Re: With W8 out in '05, is buying one now a bad idea? (VWGUY4EVER)*

Do one on our lifts, alighnment rack thats a bitch to get that filter out when its right next to the passenger side front tire. If your working flat rate you would much rather take a v6 than a w8. Think of it that way.


----------



## Maurizio (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: With W8 out in '05, is buying one now a bad idea? (VWGUY4EVER)*

VWGUY. I bought some Denso iridiums for my W8 and am thinking of installing them myself. I have the Bentley cd, which is miserable for actual step by step instructions. 
How do you change the plugs? Which bolts do you remove from the engine cover? What's this about removing end caps from the intake manifolds? How do you get those off? Is the tool for disconnecting the coils necessary, or can it be done with a straight pull? I've got a very small diameter plug wrench for deep extractions; is that the right thing to use?
Thanks, Marco


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: With W8 out in '05, is buying one now a bad idea? (Maurizio)*

Marco, I'm doing mine in the next few days. I'll post step by step pics..


----------



## AkAl (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: With W8 out in '05, is buying one now a bad idea? (Maurizio)*

its easy I put the denso's in in about 30 min. the car never ran better. just take out the indented hex head bolts holding the manifold wings on, no need for gaskets. just reuse. easier than an american v8. the coil packs come straight out, do not twist!










_Modified by AkAl at 8:08 AM 1-6-2005_


----------



## Maurizio (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: With W8 out in '05, is buying one now a bad idea? (AkAl)*

Many relieved thanks to each of you. I will look forward to the step by step post. Marco


----------

